# Removing Vinyl Sliding Window



## DCTepper (Mar 21, 2012)

We will be finishing our basement shortly and I believe the easiest way to bring materials into the basement will be by temporarily removing one of the three 60x42 vinyl sliding windows. The windows are Jeld-Wen and appear to be what they refer to as "Builders Vinyl Sliding Windows." I pulled back some vinyl siding to see what I was getting myself into and it appears to be installed using a nailing fin. How difficult is this for someone with limited DIY experience? It appears that I would need to remove the siding around the window, remove the flashing tape, remove the nails from the nailing fin and pull the window out. Is it that easy or are there other things I will need to be aware of? Also, to reinstall it, do I simply reverse the process?

Thank you in advance for your help!! :thumbsup:

Edit: Just realized there is a "Windows and Doors" section, I apologize if I posted in the wrong spot! Feel free to move it if possible.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Can't you just remove the sliding sashes instead of the whole frame?


----------



## DCTepper (Mar 21, 2012)

rjniles said:


> Can't you just remove the sliding sashes instead of the whole frame?


The sliding pane comes out very easily, but I have been told that taking the other pane out is another story and that it would be easier to remove the entire window. 

Does anyone have experience with these exact windows?


----------



## meclo (May 30, 2012)

Hey DCTepper,

Did you ever get a solution to this? Would you mind outlining it for me?

Thanks!


----------



## DaveMaster (May 30, 2012)

Ye , if you got a solution please outline it here


----------



## DCTepper (Mar 21, 2012)

Nope, I've given up on trying to remove the static pane, I am going to pull the entire window and reinstall it. Probly going to happen this weekend, wish me luck!


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I've installed a lot of Jeld-Wen sliders, but I've never taken out the stationary sash. However, I can't believe it is very difficult. Sounds crazy to remove the entire window.

If you do end up removing the entire window, for crying out loud, put one in with two moving sashes so it will be easier next time. Every basement should have one of these.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

DCTepper said:


> We will be finishing our basement shortly and I believe the easiest way to bring materials into the basement will be by temporarily removing one of the three 60x42 vinyl sliding windows. The windows are Jeld-Wen and appear to be what they refer to as "Builders Vinyl Sliding Windows." I pulled back some vinyl siding to see what I was getting myself into and it appears to be installed using a nailing fin. How difficult is this for someone with limited DIY experience? It appears that I would need to remove the siding around the window, remove the flashing tape, remove the nails from the nailing fin and pull the window out. Is it that easy or are there other things I will need to be aware of? Also, to reinstall it, do I simply reverse the process?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit: Just realized there is a "Windows and Doors" section, I apologize if I posted in the wrong spot! Feel free to move it if possible.


Any bedrooms going to be in this new basement?


----------



## DCTepper (Mar 21, 2012)

Joe Carola said:


> Any bedrooms going to be in this new basement?


Yes, in fact, the window we will be removing is the bedroom window.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

the only other thing that might be an issue is they could have glued, caulked behind the nailing fin when setting the window so getting that off might be harder.


----------



## meclo (May 30, 2012)

DCTepper said:


> Nope, I've given up on trying to remove the static pane, I am going to pull the entire window and reinstall it. Probly going to happen this weekend, wish me luck!


Good luck! Let me know how it goes and how you did it if you wouldn't mind, I'm in the exact same boat as you.

Cheers!


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

DCTepper said:


> Yes, in fact, the window we will be removing is the bedroom window.


I think Joe is asking because you must have an "egress" window in a basement bedroom. I'm guessing the 60x42 is sufficient size. (In fact, that seems huge for a basement window)

But your window well also has to comply. 

I don't know how current this is, but it's a start.

http://homebuilding.thefuntimesguide.com/2007/02/basement_egress_window_well.php


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

DCT,

check out Section 310 of the 2009 IRC which will provide you the information on Emergency Escape and Rescue Openings and requirements for bedroom in basement (includes window well).

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec010.htm


----------



## DCTepper (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you all for the recommendations, the window more than satisfies any code requirements for egress purposes.

I pulled the window this weekend, it was easier than I thought! In fact, the hardest part was separating the interlocking siding panels! Below are the steps I took..

1) Separate the interlocking piece of siding 2 sections above the window so you can access the nails of the piece direction above the window. Once you have remove that piece you simply work your way down losening or removing whatever panels you need to give yourself enough room to access the flashing and nailing flange of the window. Note: Sometimes you really have to manhandle the siding as it is VERY rigid in spots.

2) Once enough siding is pulled back, peel off the existing flashing tape in order to access the nailing flange of the window.

3) Pull the nails holding the window to the house (I had to use a screwdriver and hammer to chisel in and get behind the nails as they were TIGHT against the nailing flange and house). Note: If your window is against the ground like mine, you may have a piece of metal flashing that will get in your way, I simply pulled the nails holding that on first, then accessed the nails beneath it for the window.

4) Once the nails are out the window is ready to be pulled. My window didn't move much until I went back inside and broke the bond of spray foam insulation, then it popped right out.



















To reinstall it you simply reverse the instructions above, it goes in MUCH easier than it comes out!!

Hope this helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## meclo (May 30, 2012)

DCTepper said:


> Hope this helps! :thumbsup:


That helps me a TON. Thanks for following up with your post after the fact! (A rare thing on a lot of forums I'm afraid!) And the pics are great too.

Thanks a lot DCTepper, and good luck with the rest of your basement!


----------

